

Why There Will Never Be A Startup (Bubble) Bust - pepeto
http://www.entrepreneur2be.com/2008/03/03/reflection-why-there-will-never-be-a-startup-bubble-bust/

======
pchristensen
Comment that turned into a blog post:

[http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/why-were-not-
in-a-...](http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/why-were-not-in-a-startup-
bubble/)

